# Furs who have Fursuits



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello,
I'm thinking about getting a fursuit in the near future, but I can't at the moment because I don't have enough money. Since many half-suits are around $500-1500 or more, I'm still in HS and don't have a job yet with a solid income of money until I finish college. Here is my question to fursuiters, and its silly. "Is it more easier to afford fursuits if you had a job?" It would be sweet to follow in the foot steps of veteran fursuiters when ever I get one, but the biggest factor I don't have is money. One day I will fursuit, but when will that be? 
Thanks for reading!

Dustin


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 14, 2011)

Why not try making one?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Why not try making one?


 
I'm in a similar situation, so how much cheaper is it to make one as opposed to buying one?


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 14, 2011)

buying one is like 2 grand. with making one. Depending on were you go for mats it can be cheaper. Not only that but it would be an over time thing instead of straight up 2-3 grand.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes it is easier to afford things when you have a job

I would recommend, however, using that money to buy things like post secondary education, car insurance, rent and whatnot. Fursuits are a -huge- investment that frankly aren't worth it if you're working minimum wage.

I'd also advise against making one unless you consider yourself good with cloth. Like, REALLY good with cloth


----------



## widdlyscuds (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't have a job, but I was still able to afford my fursuit. Though it would of been easier with a job, I was able to get it just fine (the person who was selling it on FA worked with my GREAT, and allowed me enough time to save up money.)

What I did was sell things that I didn't need. I sold an old computer of mine, misc. stuffed animals, clothes, etc. The suit I bought was $460, and I was able to get enough money in about a months time. 

If you want to take the time, I'd go for trying your hand at making your own! The only reason that I couldn't is because I really just DID NOT have the patience to go through with it (and I'm a bit of a perfectionist as well, so... haha!


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

widdlyscuds said:


> The only reason that I couldn't is because I really just DID NOT have the patience to go through with it (and I'm a bit of a perfectionist as well, so... haha!


 
I'm an impatient perfectionist too! I don't stand a chance at making my own.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 14, 2011)

It is more fun to make one and you don't have to be really good with cloth, just be able to sew. The rest of it is mostly mathematics and having a general idea of how the material will stretch. Patience is also important...very important


----------



## Fay V (Jun 14, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> It is more fun to make one and you don't have to be really good with cloth, just be able to sew. The rest of it is mostly mathematics and having a general idea of how the material will stretch. Patience is also important...very important


 Well you do need to know a bit about cloth, cutting fur, and a few other things. It's easy to learn, but this sort of thing does take a lot of practice before you have something presentable. 

In the end it depends on what the person intends the suit for.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well you do need to know a bit about cloth, cutting fur, and a few other things. It's easy to learn, but this sort of thing does take a lot of practice before you have something presentable.
> 
> In the end it depends on what the person intends the suit for.


 
Cloth is easy. Its like paper craft until you get to the Sewing. Then you're fucked. :V


----------



## Deo (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I own a few suits, some bought, most are made by me. If money is your issue you can make your fursuit. The forums here will help you build it and give you advice along the way as well as Livejournal communities like fursuit.livejournal.com. But yes, if you are going to commission one you need a job and steady income, you also need to be financially stable so as the decision is not fursuit>rent. Be mature with your spending, a fursuit is a lot of money and can throw your finances through a loop. Also if you are young and still growing a half-suit may not fit you in a year or two, and that is darn shame to waste the money on a good suit that you won't be able to wear. Try a partial, heads usually will fit you for life, and paws are cheap enough to buy a new set when you grow out of or wear out the last set. Also if you are in highschool you may be less than 18 years of age. Many fursuit makers will not sell a suit to you as selling one is entering a contract, and as a minor you cannot enter into a contract. If you would like a list of good reputable and cheap fursuit makers I can name a few if you'd like.


Edit: You can also purchase a used fursuit or pre-made for much less than the price of commissioning a new one. There are sites like Furbid, Furbuy, and the Dealer's Den that have listings of those suits.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueIceHusky said:


> "Is it more easier to afford fursuits if you had a job?"


 
Suddenly I feel as if I'm on Yahoo Answers. My mind reeled in horror and confusion.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Suddenly I feel as if I'm on Yahoo Answers. My mind reeled in horror and confusion.


 
I thought this *was* Yahoo! Answers. Well... I'm lost. :V


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Suddenly I feel as if I'm on Yahoo Answers. My mind reeled in horror and confusion.


 

He could be doing commissions.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 14, 2011)

Why a fursuit? Why not a car or a motorcycle or even a bike? Or clothes? Or the security deposit on your first very own place to live? There are many, many ways to spend $2000 that are more practical and will bring you more happiness in the long run than buying a fursuit. Fursuits are cool but you there isn't much you can do with one besides go fursuiting. 

That said, as someone who was your age once and is now older and richer (just a little), it's not that hard to save up for something, even if you don't have a full time job, just as long as you have some sort of income. If you can work this summer you will probably have enough before summer is over. 

Or make your own fursuit.

And, my grandfather told me this, it's the little things, not the big things that break you. Big expenses like a car (or fursuit) are usually things you can plan your life around and save up for. When you put down a few thousand for it, you will be ready to spend the money. It's the little things which add up, like the lunch you buy every day, that make it hard to get by.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 14, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> Why a fursuit? Why not a car or a motorcycle or even a bike? Or clothes? Or the security deposit on your first very own place to live? There are many, many ways to spend $2000 that are more practical and will bring you more happiness in the long run than buying a fursuit. Fursuits are cool but you there isn't much you can do with one besides go fursuiting.
> 
> That said, as someone who was your age once and is now older and richer (just a little), it's not that hard to save up for something, even if you don't have a full time job, just as long as you have some sort of income. If you can work this summer you will probably have enough before summer is over.
> 
> ...



Well why buy any entertainment thing? With a game console you can just play games, some activities are just more main stream. 

I do agree with the idea though. It's better to have a job, be aware of your expenses and have settled down in life a bit before making a big purchase on anything that isn't a necessity.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 14, 2011)

BlueIceHusky said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking about getting a fursuit in the near future, but I can't at the moment because I don't have enough money. Since many half-suits are around $500-1500 or more, I'm still in HS and don't have a job yet with a solid income of money until I finish college. Here is my question to fursuiters, and its silly. "Is it more easier to afford fursuits if you had a job?" It would be sweet to follow in the foot steps of veteran fursuiters when ever I get one, but the biggest factor I don't have is money. One day I will fursuit, but when will that be?
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> Dustin


 
Okay, not to seem like an ass, but just get a job. Over the summer, you can make some good money. Shit, I make 8 an hour, but I actually rake in about a grand a month. How? 40-50 hour weeks. It needs to rain more.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 15, 2011)

Fay V said:
			
		

> Well why buy any entertainment thing? With a game console you can just play games, some activities are just more main stream.
> 
> I do agree with the idea though. It's better to have a job, be aware of your expenses and have settled down in life a bit before making a big purchase on anything that isn't a necessity.


 
The point (which I think you understood) was to buy the more practical and useful things before buying novelty item like a fursuit. I've nothing against fursuits, I think they're cool but even a video game system is more practical because it's something you can enjoy all the time (assuming you like both video games and fursuiting) while there aren't many opportunities to go fursuiting. 



			
				Grey Wolverine said:
			
		

> Okay, not to seem like an ass, but just get a job. Over the summer, you  can make some good money. Shit, I make 8 an hour, but I actually rake in  about a grand a month. How? 40-50 hour weeks. It needs to rain more.



When I was that age, I worked at a snack bar on the beach... wow that rough for a horny bisexual teenager... oh murr... anyway I worked my tail off, I practically worked all day, overtime, every day and my boss liked me because I worked really hard so I had a ton of money by the end of every summer. I realize that things are harder for young people today with the economy and all, this was before 9/11, but get a job, any job and WORK!!!


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Suddenly I feel as if I'm on Yahoo Answers. My mind reeled in horror and confusion.


 Yahoo Answers has banned me so many times for beating people with Clue-By-Fours.


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> The point (which I think you understood) was to buy the more practical and useful things before buying novelty item like a fursuit. I've nothing against fursuits, I think they're cool but even a video game system is more practical because it's something you can enjoy all the time (assuming you like both video games and fursuiting) while there aren't many opportunities to go fursuiting.


You seem to be under the misconception that a fursuit may only be enjoyed at a furry con. Which is one location that one may suit at. But there are local meets, there is volunteering for children's hospitals, elder care facilities, zoo events, humane society fund raisers, and so much more. A fursuit can be enjoyed often as an entertainment and altruistic item. And saying that a game system has more value is a purely personal opinion, and one I have to question since I doubt you own a fursuit to be able to make that claim on an informed basis. Yes, it's a large expense, and yes it's not for everyone, but it is of value.


----------



## Makitana (Jun 15, 2011)

define 'half suit'

I made like... a quarter suit and it cost about $80 all up. A MASSIVE amount of time, but when money is the issue, it saves a lot.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 15, 2011)

Half suits usually involves head, tail and hand and leg paws. There is also 3/4 suits thats also involved leggings. On theese you use clothes for the parts not covered by the suit and they both cheaper and cooler (as in not warm^^) than fullsuits. As some one above me said keeping a track on places like the black market and furbay might be a great idea since there tends to be great suits there for comparible low prices. Also it could be a recomendation to see what different makers take for full and partial suits, Ive seen fullsuits for both $2000 and $1000.

And if youre used to sewing and working with clothes you can always try DIY. (Do It Yourself.)


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> You seem to be under the misconception that a fursuit may only be enjoyed at a furry con. Which is one location that one may suit at. But there are local meets, there is volunteering for children's hospitals, elder care facilities, zoo events, humane society fund raisers, and so much more. A fursuit can be enjoyed often as an entertainment and altruistic item. And saying that a game system has more value is a purely personal opinion, and one I have to question since I doubt you own a fursuit to be able to make that claim on an informed basis. Yes, it's a large expense, and yes it's not for everyone, but it is of value.


 
I don't believe I ever said that a convention is the only place you can wear a fursuit and I didn't say that a fursuit has no inherent value. 

I said that a game system is something you can use all day, every day, maybe even too much. A fursuit, you will maybe get to use once a week, right? From a logical standpoint, the video game console is a more practical purchase because you can enjoy it more often, assuming you enjoy both. 

I actually don't have any video games and I don't have a fursuit either, but I can see having fun with both, so I think I have a completely neutral point of view. 

Anyway, the point, which I think you missed, is that if you don't have a lot of money, you should think long and hard before blowing a few thousand non-refundable dollars on something that isn't really necessary or useful on a daily basis. 

If you think having a fursuit is what's going to make you happy above all else than go for it. But if you don't have a car and constantly have to ask friend for rides to said furmeets, maybe you should consider getting that first.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm in a similar situation, so how much cheaper is it to make one as opposed to buying one?


 In most cases, yes. But it requires knowing exactly what your doing to make it look good.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jun 19, 2011)

A number of turtorials on YouTube address making the various fursuit parts. Others address fursuit care. You may gain useful insight through these resources before you decide.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 19, 2011)

Making is always going to hypothetically be cheaper than commissioning. However it can become more expensive if you suck at this kind of crafting thing, but even more so if you don't do your research.

Of course having a job makes near anything easier when it comes to buying stuff. However the otter suit that Zeke and I did for someone, the person who got that is a teen who saved his allowance, a little bit each week or something till he had enough to afford his costume. You can save up even if it takes over a year to get a decent costume.

My best suggestion to you is to initially save up just enough to get practice materials to work on very basic beginning techniques. You can check out the stickies that we have and even run a progress thread for tips, hints, critique and stuff like that. Do something simple just to test the waters at how able you are at taking on this kind of project. Stick to crappy cheap fur, and very basic cheap techniques in order to get the entire idea down. Better to dabble a bit first on something you can't wear than to blow a bunch of money on the really good stuff for a costume that you want to try to make only for it to turn out to be a horror, or to blow a bunch of money on a commission when you are capable in time of making it yourself at half the cost.


----------



## Deo (Jun 19, 2011)

And read the stickies.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS
http://fursuit.livejournal.com


----------



## bioastre (Jun 27, 2011)

I ran into the same issue, but I'm in college.
When money is an issue - weight priorities.  Is it worth saving up for a suit right now, or could that money be better invested?

But, I will agree with previous posts that making a suit is much cheaper - because you are not paying for labor, but materials.
Just make sure you have a load of time, and a good vacuum!


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it cheaper to make your own fursuit as opposed to buying? 

Yes, and no. It COULD be, if you, as others have said, do your research, get the right materials and take your time. 

I was in the same boat as you, I was (and still am) a high school student too poor to afford an actual fursuit. So, since I am the creative type, I decided, when I first joined the fandom at 14, to make my own suit. Well, 80 dollars worth of styrofoam, hot glue and crappy Jo ann's fake fur among other things later, I made a lovely derp wolf. 

Welp, I was proud at first, but then I looked again at the suits of Mixecandy and Onefurall and other good quality fursuits, exploded with rage and hatred over my first 'creation' and smashed the head with a hammer since it was not good enough.   

Three years later, after a break, I am at it again, and,..trust me, it's not cheap. I've invested so much time and money into the hobby, created and destroyed so many costumes in pursuit of the perfect build. I am still on that journey and far from perfection, but I do not regret spiraling into Insanity and financial despair. (Seriously, my paychecks don't last very long, fabric sites must be rich from my spending alone. ) And that's just a snippet of the experience. 


Here are your options: 

1.) Accept the challenge of building a fursuit (A task which requires sculpting, sewing, pattern making, artistic vision and so much more.) Spend time and money on a costume that may NOT be up to your expectations. 

2.) Save up, no matter how long, and commission a costume which you KNOW you will like.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

Blarmajin Critter is in the pursuit
of finding a happy and friendly fursuit!

Sorry, I like rhymes. |D;

Anyways, I was planning on making my own but it'll take many hours of  practice to get it right, and I'm not well experienced in sewing fur (though I do have experience with other things involved). I'm really considering just saving up and  buying one,so I don't waste too much money on something I''ll inevitable throw away (like other people have said).


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

xD 
That reminds me of that documentary "The Fursuit of Happiness" 

What ever happened to that? I never saw a finished documentary.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Anyways, I was planning on making my own but it'll take many hours of  practice to get it right, and I'm not well experienced in sewing fur (though I do have experience with other things involved). I'm really considering just saving up and  buying one,so I don't waste too much money on something I''ll inevitable throw away (like other people have said).



You COULD make your own, but it's honestly a shot in the dark. 

I've seen first time builders pull off awesome first fursuits, but, for ever awesome first, there's a dozen horrors. It's just a matter of trial and error and artistic skill/vision.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> You COULD make your own, but it's honestly a shot in the dark.
> 
> I've seen first time builders pull off awesome first fursuits, but, for ever awesome first, there's a dozen horrors. It's just a matter of trial and error and artistic skill/vision.


 
Yeah, I bought some clay yesterday and started practicing sculpting fursuit heads. my mom is an excellent sewer and has made me many costumes in the past, and I've considered asking her to help. 'Cept she just got a job a week and a half ago and is very busy with things to do.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Yeah, I bought some clay yesterday and started practicing sculpting fursuit heads. my mom is an excellent sewer and has made me many costumes in the past, and I've considered asking her to help. 'Cept she just got a job a week and a half ago and is very busy with things to do.



I guess I'm lucky. My mom has no job and sits in bed sewing all day. I should start a project.


----------



## BenTailsCarth (Jul 1, 2011)

i know this an old thread but i actually just finished my first ever partial :3 what you guys think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwJJ2HC3M8g i was kinda bored and just re-strang my guitar so i pretende dot be a rock star x//D


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 1, 2011)

You can get a half suit for 1700 there's a link on this forum in stiky at the top.


----------



## Foxfairy (Jul 1, 2011)

If you want a fursuit and you're short on cash, thedealersden.com and furbuy.com are great places to buy a used or premade starter suit. That way, you can decide if you want to invest more in a better, custom suit or not.


----------



## WingDog (Jul 1, 2011)

my problem with making my own is being able to sculpt out the cheeks and other stuff, the base and muzzle should be no problem.


----------



## bioastre (Jul 5, 2011)

Technically my first suit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6025372/

It is a shot in the dark to make your own suit unless you are confident in you sculpting and sewing skills.  
Now, while I build my suit all on my own - you can by premade foam bases or resin bases depending on the look you want.  
Then all you'd have to worry about it making a pattern and sewing the fur.
Premade bases I've seen on FA, furbuy, and furbid have run around 50 usd.
Otherwise, save up the money for a good suit so you don't let yourself down if your first one turns out terrible.


----------



## Shico (Jul 6, 2011)

I have seen some great first fursuits, ones that make me go "wow, are you sure that is your first?!?"
If you are really artistic I say go for it, and start with the head, just buy what you need for the head, because if it comes out like crap you may as well quit there because (to me at least) if the head is crap the overall suit is crap even if the rest is made perfect.

So...if you are artistic give it a shot, if you do not have an artistic bone in your body then hire someone...at least for the head if not more.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> xD
> That reminds me of that documentary "The Fursuit of Happiness"
> 
> What ever happened to that? I never saw a finished documentary.


 
[video=youtube;iY2NTbui6kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY2NTbui6kY[/video]
[video=youtube;yNTo2MuF3LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNTo2MuF3LA[/video]


----------

